# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  حصرياً : قناة اون لاين تنقل مباراة رديف المريخ vs رديف الخرطوم الوطنى .

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*عن الخامسة من عصر اليوم 



تابعونا على هذا الرابط 


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/%D9%82...A7%D9%8A%D9%86
*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق لرديف المريخ وعقبال الكاس
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*دائماً في الموعد ملك الإبداع و الحصريات كولا . . . يديك العافية
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ياخوانا الرابط ما شغال و للا المشكلة عندي أنا بس
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*نحن بنسمع بيها لكن حتى اليوم لم نعثر عليها-----فضلا رجعونا  للنقل الكتابى--ولحقونا  شوية
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

نحن بنسمع بيها لكن حتى اليوم لم نعثر عليها-----فضلا رجعونا للنقل الكتابى--ولحقونا شوية



 والله  نفس  الأحساس  بنسمع  بيها   والرابط   بتاعها  ماشغال  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالفعل الرابط لايعمل

سنحاول ربطكم كتابيا بالمباراة حسب ماورد الينا

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*فى نبا للاخ الفضلى  الان المريخ يتقدم بهدفى ابراهومة   على التوالى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهى منذ قليل الشوط الاول للمباراة بتقدم رديف المريخ بهدفين نظيفين 
الاول اتى من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع اللاعب حسين سجلها اللاعب ابراهومة والثاني احرزه اللاعب يوحنا من تمريرة رائعة من اللاعب زردية
قبل نهاية الشوط الاول تم طرد لاعب من الخرطوم لاعتدائه بالضرب على لاعب من المريخ

وعلى ذلك انتهى الشوط الاول

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبرووووووووووك    الرديف   شغله   نظيف   مزيدا  من  الأبداع   فى  الشوط  الثانى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابط الشغال

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/%D9%82...A7%D9%8A%D9%86

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من اللقاء






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طرد لمحمد موسى نتيجة احتجاجه على ضرب لاعب المريخ ابراهومه من قبل لاعب الخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهدف الثالث للمريخ بقدم زردية

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*كلام رائع وجميل ونتمى الشباب يواصلوا الاداء الجميل وتنتهى المباراة بنتيجة مريحة تساعدهم فى الإياب بالقلعة الحمراء وتحقق الحلم الصغير وظروف عملية أبعدتنا اليوم من معايشة اللقاء بالإستاد لمؤازرة الرديف لكن إنشاء الله الأثنين القادم بالقلعة الحمراء لتتويج الرديف بأول بطولة رديف للأندية الممتاز الرديفة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تبديل في المريخ بخروج ابراهومة المصاب ودخول شقيقه الاكبر محمد محجوب اللي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتداء بدون على محمد محجوب الذي دخل حديثا للملعب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهدف الرابع للمريخ من قبل يوحنا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اداء راقي وعالي للاعبي المريخ يسيطرون به على الملعب طولا وعرضا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هتافات جماهيرية داوية تهز وترج الملعب
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*مشكوووووووووووور الحبيب كسلاوى 


والف مبروك للرديف وعقبال الكااااااس 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يلعب بتسعة لاعبين وقد استغل مدرب المريخ هذا النقص جيدا

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ده   الكلام   الجميل    وعقبال   مايخلدوا   أسماءهم   فى   سجلات   الانجاز   بأحراز  أول  بطوله   للدورى  الرديف   أنشاء  الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ برباعية مقابل هدف وحيد للخرطوم ووضع قدما في منصة التتويج

رديف المريخ بطل دوري الرديف عن جدارة واستحقاق باذن الله تعالى


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم احرز هدف في الدقيقة الخامسة من الزمن المحتسب 
من مخالفة لعبت مباشرة في المرمي  
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبرووووووووك    وعقبال   الكاس  من  غير  الزعيم  البزرع  الفرح   فى   قلوبنا   وكبار  وصغار  كل  الكاسات   الموسم  ده   ماركة  مريخيه  انشاء  الله
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اجمل  الامنيات ان تكون افتتاحية  منجزات  داوية    على كل الدرجات  وصولا للعربية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من اللقاء





[url=http://www.gulfup.com/?TTCkDi][/url
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					







   الزعيم   نادى   كبير  مافروض   تحصل   مثل   هذه   الفوضه   مع  أحترامنا   للأستاذ  مزمل  أبو القاسم   ولكن   بأى  صفة   يدخل  يخاطب  اللاعبين  ؟؟؟  فى    النهايه   هو   صحفى   وليس   بمدرب  نتمنى   أن   نتعامل   بأنضباط    لان   الزعيم   فريق   كبير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جائزة نجم المباراة الرئيسية فاز بها اللاعب جراهام

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور كسلاوي . . . شغل نضيف
ألف مبروك الزعيم الرديف و عقبال استلام الكأس
*

----------


## KING1

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف مليون مبروك وعقبال الفوز بإياب النهائي بنصف دستة من الأهداف
الشكر الجزيل للحبيب كولا ومجهوداته الجبارة في سبيل النقل المباشر


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الف الف مبرووووووووووك ومشكووور كولا للمجهود 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مبروك للرديف

ومشكور كولا العريس
                        	*

----------

